# email grievances<YOUVEGOTPOST.COM>



## lajs (Aug 1, 2004)

iam unable to access youvegotpost.com...
infact if i type that url it gets redirected to ---aol.com

whats happening there???????


----------



## It_is_Andrew (Aug 1, 2004)

ya!!! I tried too ---- redirected to AOL---


----------



## anusoni (Aug 1, 2004)

hmmm, service has been taken over by AOL most probably  lol so its been redirected ..


----------



## techie_it (Aug 2, 2004)

Ya Buddy !!! 
Looks Like Soime Things is wrong..its goin to  AOL.com.shuld be rectified asap........... :roll: 
keep


----------



## mira000111 (Aug 2, 2004)

same case for me also.....and i tryed to email there from yahoo........it bounced........have u checked?


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 2, 2004)

OMG i too am havin the same problem 
i forgot i had a a/c there


----------



## lajs (Aug 2, 2004)

anyway if u want to try such accounts this guys...


www.walla.com

i dont know abt service...but it seems like that....


----------

